# Dean Trivium 7-strings



## GiantBaba (Jul 30, 2007)

I searched and didn't find that these had been posted:












They're not being put into production from what I've heard. Also, the "Corey Beaulieu" one looks like a Rico, but it evidently is indeed a Dean


----------



## Michael (Jul 30, 2007)

Whoa, those are nice.  

If they were put into production I'd deffinetily be intrigued to try that first one.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 30, 2007)

I dig the guitar in the first photo. Looks like the Jackson Kelly Star a little bit.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice!  I dig Matt Heafy's 7 although I wish it had a different headstock on there.... I HATE the Dean "Y-shaped" headstocks!  I think they have 7's because there's one song on their new disc that he used a JP7 on, so I guess on tour he can't use that as a Dean endorsee so they gave him that.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 30, 2007)

I guess others seem to disagree, but I think Heafy's guitar looks really ugly and kind of tacky. The other one is pretty neat, though, from what I can see of it.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 30, 2007)

SHIT! I can't have GAS for a trivium signature, Manowar will  me into the ground


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 30, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> I guess others seem to disagree, but I think Heafy's guitar looks really ugly and kind of tacky. The other one is pretty neat, though, from what I can see of it.



I agree with you, it looks massively off balance between the body, neck, and headstock. It's just a slimmed down Razorback anyway.


----------



## skinhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I like both of them, but that V looks very good. BTW in what song is he using a low tuning?


----------



## maccayoung (Jul 30, 2007)

The last track off 'The Crusade' if I remember correctly. I read it in a guitar world.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't like Heafy's one, and I can't see enough of Beaulieu's to comment. I'm sure I'd heard Beaulieu didn't like 7's though? Cool to see another band playing 7's


----------



## Groff (Jul 30, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I like both of them, but that V looks very good. BTW in what song is he using a low tuning?



"And sadness will sear"


----------



## kmanick (Jul 30, 2007)

the head on that first 7 looks freaking huge


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 30, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> "And sadness will sear"



Yep, sorry I forgot to post the song name. You can tell right away in the intro riff, it's sooooo low and chunky that it just has to be a low B!  The tuning was standard BEADGBE skinhead. They gave all this info in that Guitar World mag that was mentioned previously. I like Trivium, I just hope Matt will give up the Hetfield obsession by their next album.


----------



## IBZ Addict (Jul 30, 2007)

kmanick said:


> the head on that first 7 looks freaking huge



That's what I thought when I took the first glance at the Heafy pic. Maybe it would look better with the Dean headstock on the Mustaine model, although I'm not a big fan of that headstock shape either.


----------



## Naren (Jul 30, 2007)

Heafy's looks "okay" - not too much a fan of that one - but the other guy's seven looks GREAT. And I normally don't like V's - so that's saying quite a bit.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jul 30, 2007)

They use 7s in "This World Can't Tear Us Apart" and "The Crusade" (that's the last track on the album that was mentioned before) as well.

I like Corey's 7 better, Matt's looks too skinny.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 30, 2007)

interesting but you could paddle a boat with those gynormous headstocks . soo fugly.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice. The one Matt Heafy is holding is like a smaller XL which I think looks better than the razorback 7.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 30, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Very nice. The one Matt Heafy is holding is like a smaller XL which I think looks better than the razorback 7.



 Same here.

I don't like the headstock but that guitar looks better than the Razorback imo.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 30, 2007)

Meh. They're alright. I'm not a Trivium fan, but it's cool to see more 'name' players using Deans and sevenstrings.


----------



## Kakaka (Jul 30, 2007)

Dug'em both a lot. For me, Trivium is one of my favorite bands. If not my number one!
So, for me, seeing them holding those 7s definitely shows their not satisfied with just perfection...


----------



## String Seraphim (Jul 30, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Meh. They're alright. I'm not a Trivium fan, but it's cool to see more 'name' players using Deans and sevenstrings.



I'm just hoping and praying Dean will make a 7 string version of the Cadillac.




> I just hope Matt will give up the Hetfield obsession by their next album.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 30, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I HATE the Dean "Y-shaped" headstocks!



My friend has razorback. He dropped it on his carpet and pretty much took the whole headstock off, we were both like WTF?!?!?!? I'm sure that was just a lemon, but unless they put a better floyd on those, I'll never buy one.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't much care for either one. I'd love to see an Ibanez 7 string V.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are killer \m/ Matt's reminds me of the ESP RS-S but not quite as fucking badass. Not much else is quite near as pointy.


----------



## thedownside (Jul 30, 2007)

i dont find the headstock that big, but then again my main seven used to be an MLX-7


----------



## Holy Katana (Jul 30, 2007)

As much as I hate Trivium now, and think they're sellouts, those guitars look pretty cool.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 30, 2007)

Holy Katana said:


> As much as I hate Trivium now, and think they're sellouts, those guitars look pretty cool.



How are they sellouts?  

"And Sadness Will Sear", "Becoming The Dragon", "This World Can't Tear Us Apart", "Contempt Breeds Contamination" and "The Crusade" are all played on a white JP7 (John Pettrucci custom p/u's not the DS7!) that Matt bought one day in a shop. I.E. it was not a gift from EBMM!


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 30, 2007)

hmm. dean=overpriced.


----------



## HamBungler (Jul 30, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> How are they sellouts?
> 
> "And Sadness Will Sear", "Becoming The Dragon", "This World Can't Tear Us Apart", "Contempt Breeds Contamination" and "The Crusade" are all played on a white JP7 (John Pettrucci custom p/u's not the DS7!) that Matt bought one day in a shop. I.E. it was not a gift from EBMM!



Well, a lot of the songs they have on their new album sound like they're supposed to appeal to a broader audience, at least in my opinion. I don't mind the band, but I don't praise them for being anywhere near original.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 30, 2007)

If anything they are becoming more musically mature/proggy so don't appeal to a wider audience. And let's face it... Matt's Ascendancy vocals left a lot to be desired. You couldn't even understand the bloke!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Guys, can we give the sellout comments a rest please. Just because a band evolves it doesn't mean they're selling out*  Myself and the other mods are getting fed up of threads about a bands equipment descending into bickering about how good or bad the band is.

Now, back to the topic: Trivium's 7 strings.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 30, 2007)

The second one looks like it has potential. As long as it doesnt have that haggard headstock and inlay.


----------



## 220BX (Jul 30, 2007)

the headstock on the first one seems to be even bigger than matts face!!!


----------



## RXTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't like trivium, buut...it's nice to see some real chops out there, and if that can bring about more choice in guitars then it's all for the win...

...I like both guitars, as long as they made them without the inlay I'd look into one


----------



## noodles (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, that Star looks ugly. Too small, especially for the ginormous Dean headstock, and the routes look funny. Look around the bridge and pickups, it is overly rounded, which makes the routes look too big. Contrast this with the crisp lines and pickup hugging routes we are used to seeing from Jackson, Ibanez, ESP, etc. The whole vibe of that guitar says, "built in some dude's basement".

The V looks nice, but if I wanted that shape, I would call up Rico Jr. I was really hoping to see a 7-string Razorback V, and so I can't help feeling pretty disappointed at such a blatant ripoff.


----------



## noodles (Jul 30, 2007)

Ah, I just figured Matt's guitar out. It a Baby ML, but pointed instead of rounded. I bet it neck dives like a bitch.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jul 30, 2007)

wowza. that is a teeny little body on that guitar of heafy's. tone must =< 1. the other dude's looks alright. kinda hard to tell at that angle though.


----------



## NDG (Jul 30, 2007)

Other than the enormous headstock, I like Heafy's guitar. Corey's is "meh" imo. It's nice to see a departure from super strat shapes regardless.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 30, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> It's nice to see a departure from super strat shapes regardless.



 

XIPHOS 7-STRING!!!


----------



## mustang-monk (Jul 30, 2007)

dean guitars always look cheap to me. i could see the heafey one having the potential to be good but theyd need to ammend it.

^^^^
i wish there was a production xiphos 7 string it would be awesome


----------



## NDG (Jul 30, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> XIPHOS 7-STRING!!!



That'd be nice. I'd be curious to know which bridge they'd put in it.


----------



## Wiz (Jul 30, 2007)

So do the Trivium guys actually need that 7th string?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 30, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> "And Sadness Will Sear", "Becoming The Dragon", "This World Can't Tear Us Apart", "Contempt Breeds Contamination" and "The Crusade" are all played on a white JP7 (John Pettrucci custom p/u's not the DS7!) that Matt bought one day in a shop. I.E. it was not a gift from EBMM!



Yes they do need that extra string.

(read the whole thread before posting)


----------



## Wiz (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey, you, be nice ok?


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 30, 2007)

I really dig both of those, *alot*. Seen them live a couple of times now and they are pretty cool guys, up for a laugh too. At the last gig I saw them at they let a random dude from the audience get up on stage with them to sing a Master Of Puppets cover. 

I especially dig Heafy's though!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 30, 2007)

Wiz said:


> Hey, you, be nice ok?



*NEVER!*


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks metalfiend666, I didn't want this to turn into "Trivium Discussion".

I found these pics at the Dean forums. As far as I can tell, that's the only pic of the V but there may be more of the weirdo Star. The star is Matt Heafy's sig, but it's only a prototype and also would only be released as a 6.

And yes, a Xiphos seven in production needs to happen


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 30, 2007)

id rather have a xiphos 7

than most anything actually


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 30, 2007)

> only be released as a 6.


why am I not surprised.



InTheRavensName said:


> id rather have a xiphos 7
> 
> than most anything actually


Oh man if ESP released the star as a 7 omfg...I'd work at as many cheapass restaurants as possible to fund it.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 30, 2007)

OT alert!

Lets go to the Ibanez forum and set up a Xiphos7 petition!!!

OT over:

I'm really of two minds about Heafy's 7... ugly... nonugly?


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 30, 2007)

I would buy the matt heafy model if it was given a tone knob probably, i like the look of the stealth.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 30, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> why am I not surprised.
> 
> Oh man if ESP released the star as a 7 omfg...I'd work at as many cheapass restaurants as possible to fund it.



My next guitar 6 or 7 will be an ESP, I've wanted a star for too long.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 30, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> My next guitar 6 or 7 will be an ESP, I've wanted a star for too long.


and the Gus G =


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 30, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> and the Gus G =



Moar liek the Syu Star amirite?!?!?!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 30, 2007)

uhhh actually I like the RS-S the best and the Syu and Gus about equally.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 30, 2007)

I would like the rs-s more, but I'm not a huge fan of its headstock


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, it is an original series so it is a custom shop instrument, you could order one with a pointy


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 31, 2007)

That inner cut looks way better without the retarded curved outside lines of the RIco and the proper straight lines.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Jul 31, 2007)

I love the DEAN star shape alot better than the wide V. Heafy's is a shredders sonic dream device!


----------



## Decipher (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't like Matt's at all. IMO it's hideous. Corey's is alright, but it does resemble a Rico way too much....


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 31, 2007)

The biggest unanswered question... why do Dean _insist_ upon face-mounting the jack socket?! 

It looks awful (IMHO, especially with that huge eyesore plate around it) and puts strain on your lead.



LEWY7777777 said:


> I love the DEAN star shape alot better than the wide V. Heafy's is a shredders sonic dream device!



A sonic _motion_ dream device?!


----------



## charles22880 (Jul 31, 2007)

ok i been holding my tounge for to long but man does trivium blow, both of the guitarist are riding the coattail of darrell abbot, the band is nothing more than watered down american pop-friendly thrash. there are better bands out there such as dekapitator,testament,forbidden,coroner,destruction,living death and many more. these hacks are one of the lamest thing to come around in the thrash scene. there are more deserving guitarist out there that deserve an endorsement. this is just my opinion


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 31, 2007)

edit: please no more Trivium talk, I don't give a shit about that band remotely and this thread is not about them


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 31, 2007)

charles22880 said:


> ok i been holding my tounge for to long but man does trivium blow, both of the guitarist are riding the coattail of darrell abbot, the band is nothing more than watered down american pop-friendly thrash. there are better bands out there such as dekapitator,testament,forbidden,coroner,destruction,living death and many more. these hacks are one of the lamest thing to come around in the thrash scene. there are more deserving guitarist out there that deserve an endorsement. this is just my opinion



Ok, I'm only going to post this one more time, I already posted it on page 4:



metalfiend666 said:


> *Guys, can we give the sellout comments a rest please. Just because a band evolves it doesn't mean they're selling out*  Myself and the other mods are getting fed up of threads about a bands equipment descending into bickering about how good or bad the band is.
> 
> Now, back to the topic: Trivium's 7 strings.



*THE NEXT PERSON WHO POSTS A COMMENT ON TRIVIUM BEING CRAP / UNABLE TO PLAY / SELL OUTS ETC IS TAKING A 24 HOUR NAP*


----------



## Randy (Jul 31, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> *THE NEXT PERSON WHO POSTS A COMMENT ON TRIVIUM BEING CRAP / UNABLE TO PLAY / SELL OUTS ETC IS TAKING A 24 HOUR NAP*


Agreed!



I'm protesting until I see and Chris Broderick and/or Dave Weiner sigs.


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 31, 2007)

*THE NEXT PERSON WHO POSTS A COMMENT ON TRIVIUM BEING CRAP / UNABLE TO PLAY / SELL OUTS ETC IS TAKING A 24 HOUR NAP* [/QUOTE]

 OOoh boy this is hard... but i am on the site too much in 24hrs  LMAO... I have to hold off, i really like to see more companies starting to make more 7 string, even if its ever so slowly


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 31, 2007)

are there any more pics around of these two axes?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 31, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm protesting until I see and Chris Broderick and/or Dave Weiner sigs.



i second that


----------



## Drew (Jul 31, 2007)

The headstock's hideous on the first.


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 31, 2007)

Found some more pics from there recent tour, i really like his black stealth like 7











heres a shitty pic, but it appears that he also has a razorback 7 (fugly color tho)


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 31, 2007)

Weird, the Baby 7-string has a 4-over-3 headstock, the Razorback a 3-over-4. Can Dean not make their minds up?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm surprised there isn't one in the middle split


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 31, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I'm surprised there isn't one in the middle split





and  at tags!


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 31, 2007)

I love that shape! A little on the small side. All it's going to take is for Ibanez or Dean or Schecter to make big metal-looking guitar with great pickups and trem that's available in different colors and that will be it for me. I'll take a Xiphos in red, please.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 31, 2007)

I think the only 7 string shapes I like would be the strat or the rrv. Maybe im too traditional, but all of the other shapes just seem over the top to me. The only weird shape I like would be the warlock, but only because it sets beatifully in your lap if you are playing in the "classic" position, with the lower bout between your legs.


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 31, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> I think the only 7 string shapes I like would be the strat or the rrv. Maybe im too traditional, but all of the other shapes just seem over the top to me. The only weird shape I like would be the warlock, but only because it sets beatifully in your lap if you are playing in the "classic" position, with the lower bout between your legs.



 Dude.. you have obviously never played a Dime before then. As they are one of the comfiest guitars no matter what position you are playing. When standing and soloing you can pinch the bottom horn with you legs for stability, but my fav is playing in classical position with it, it just locks in. These shapes just fuckin hug you man, i suggest trying one


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 31, 2007)

As an owner of the Razorback 7, I can totally agree with this post ^. Ultra comfortable axe.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 31, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> I think the only 7 string shapes I like would be the strat or the rrv. Maybe im too traditional, but all of the other shapes just seem over the top to me. The only weird shape I like would be the warlock, but only because it sets beatifully in your lap if you are playing in the "classic" position, with the lower bout between your legs.



Almost every 7 is a strat shape. It ain't like the strat is ever going away. 

RRV, razorback, Xiphos, these customs... they would all balance well in the classical position. In fact, that's how they're designed. Of the lot, RRV or any V will be most problematic. But even a V plays fine sitting once you're used to it.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 1, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> Almost every 7 is a strat shape. It ain't like the strat is ever going away.
> 
> RRV, razorback, Xiphos, these customs... they would all balance well in the classical position. In fact, that's how they're designed. Of the lot, RRV or any V will be most problematic. But even a V plays fine sitting once you're used to it.



Yeah depending on the chair you can even make a V play ok!


----------



## melanynblak (Aug 3, 2007)

i found some more pics from the family values tour


----------



## GiantBaba (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice find. 

Body looks kinda awkward and small


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 3, 2007)

too much of a rip off of the ML, thumbs down for me.


----------



## mustang-monk (Aug 3, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> too much of a rip off of the ML, thumbs down for me.



i think dean can ripoff their own body shapes to be fair


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 3, 2007)

GiantBaba said:


> Nice find.
> 
> Body looks kinda awkward and small



Yeah, that's what I thought, too. Maybe since the Razor looks like it dwarfs him, he wanted something more proportionate.


----------



## Horizon Whore (Aug 3, 2007)

god....trivium... nice gats but...band is average


----------



## Naren (Aug 3, 2007)

mustang-monk said:


> i think dean can ripoff their own body shapes to be fair



I once ripped off my own lyrics.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Aug 3, 2007)

Horizon Whore said:


> god....trivium... nice gats but...band is average


 Didn't we already say something about these kind of posts? Twice?


----------



## muffgoat (Aug 3, 2007)

and those pictures have already been posted, decent shots of the guitar tho


----------



## Drew (Aug 3, 2007)

Horizon Whore said:


> god....trivium... nice gats but...band is average



I'm not actually going to suspend you, but I strongly suggest rereading the thread, particularly metalfiend's last post.


----------



## Benzesp (Aug 3, 2007)

First one looks like it will be top heavy....Hey you dont wear your own bands shirt at a gig  .... Bad form, bad form ......


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2007)

Benzesp said:


> First one looks like it will be top heavy....Hey you dont wear your own bands shirt at a gig  .... Bad form, bad form ......



I was just gonna mention that!!  

And the guy in the first pic as well. 

"What is this? You're wearing the shirt of the band you're gonna see tonight. Don't be that guy!"

Rep for the first person who knows the movie reference.


----------



## starsnuffer (Aug 3, 2007)

Is that a guitar or a shovel?

-W


----------



## Benzesp (Aug 3, 2007)

Detroit Rock City?


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

Nope, but I like your thinking.


----------



## NDG (Aug 6, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I was just gonna mention that!!
> 
> And the guy in the first pic as well.
> 
> ...



Great movie. PCU


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

We have our winner.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 6, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> Great movie. PCU



"hippie olympics...it doesn't matter who wins, 'cause they're all losers."

...love that fuckin movie.



I think the 7 string xiphos in the other thread annihilates these trivium axes


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

7slinger said:


> "hippie olympics...it doesn't matter who wins, 'cause they're all losers."
> 
> ...love that fuckin movie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Autumn Soldier (Jul 31, 2008)

If you ask me those are the shit!

But what they got now is the shit also.
what do you think of them now?


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy thread bump batman


----------



## Autumn Soldier (Jul 31, 2008)

iknow right


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 1, 2008)

I like both to be honest, heck I actually have always dug their music - and those guitars are beautiful, Coreys one looks perfect - well perfect for a V. They are probably the best deans ever made when you think about it...


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 1, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> My friend has razorback. He dropped it on his carpet and pretty much took the whole headstock off, we were both like WTF?!?!?!? I'm sure that was just a lemon, but unless they put a better floyd on those, I'll never buy one.



No, most Deans are lemons, that's most definitely not a rare occurrence at all. Happens allll the time, often before the guitars even show up to dealers.

EDIT: Oops, didn't realize this was an old thread


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^

HE SPEAKS THE TRUTH!

The only dean you would really catch me playing is....Dean Zelinsky's sister....Dora.

yes...scroll up, I do like the look but I wouldn't buy one. I'd rather modify my ESP...or buy a bunch of Warmoth Parts.


----------



## RgAscendant (Aug 1, 2008)

Just to clear this up...

All of the 7 string songs on 'The Crusade' were recorded using Jason Suecof's collection of UVs. Heafy only uses the EBMM JP7 for writing and warming up before shows. I'm guessing that 'Shogun' will be recorded using only Deans now, considering that they've ditched Suecof.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 1, 2008)

RgAscendant said:


> Just to clear this up...
> 
> All of the 7 string songs on 'The Crusade' were recorded using Jason Suecof's collection of UVs. Heafy only uses the EBMM JP7 for writing and warming up before shows. I'm guessing that 'Shogun' will be recorded using only Deans now, considering that they've ditched Suecof.



Who is Jason Suecof?


----------



## Shorty (Aug 1, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Who is Jason Suecof?



I am not sure if that's a sarcastic question or not. But as a matter of point for those who don't know.

Jason is the producer of ascendary and the crusade. He is also owner of audiohammer studios.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 1, 2008)

Meh, I think they look like crap to be honest. No doubt they're good spec though.


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 1, 2008)

skinhead said:


> I like both of them, but that V looks very good. BTW in what song is he using a low tuning?



The last album (Crusade) the song they used 7-strings were at least 'The Crusade', 'Becoming The Dragon' & 'And Sadness Will Sear' 

And on the new album, what i've heard of, they are using 7's most of the time!


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Aug 1, 2008)

Pretty sure the crusade was a JP7. If you listen to the song, he blends the piezo on the acoustic parts.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 1, 2008)

Pretty ugly imo


----------



## reptillion (Aug 1, 2008)

stars are always fugly, and v's must be pointy, ala king v or randy rhoads


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 2, 2008)

i really dislike that headstock, at first i was like ok cool nice guitar, then i look up and the headstock just ruined it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 3, 2008)

if the first one had some sort of binding, it would smoke my balls!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Aug 3, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Who is Jason Suecof?





Shorty said:


> I am not sure if that's a sarcastic question or not. But as a matter of point for those who don't know.
> 
> Jason is the producer of ascendary and the crusade. He is also owner of audiohammer studios.




Jason Suecof - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 3, 2008)

The first one must neck dive like crazy


----------



## RgAscendant (Aug 3, 2008)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Pretty sure the crusade was a JP7. If you listen to the song, he blends the piezo on the acoustic parts.



I thought that too, but Matt's white JP7 doesn't have piezos. Unless they borrowed one, I'm not sure.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 3, 2008)

Naren said:


> Heafy's looks "okay" - not too much a fan of that one - but the other guy's seven looks GREAT. And I normally don't like V's - so that's saying quite a bit.


----------



## winterlover (Sep 11, 2008)

Michael said:


> Whoa, those are nice.
> 
> If they were put into production I'd deffinetily be intrigued to try that first one.


 

if it had an ESP headstock i'd be all over it, idk know why...
i'm not a Dean fan at all


LOOK HOW UNENTHUSED MATT HEAFEY IS!!!!


----------



## shredzilla509 (Oct 17, 2008)

I would like to See Dean do more with sevenstrings. Bu those are some slick looking axes.


----------



## bulletbass man (Oct 17, 2008)

I wouldn't call them sellouts either. I think that had a more original sound witht he first records. But the later stuff I would call more mature. Not selling out.

As for the guitars I don't really like them. The v looks cool but it's not a very good picture.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 7, 2008)

are there any more pics of that v corey has? i actually kinda like the straightened out rico deal.


----------



## Johann (Nov 7, 2008)

those guitars were prototipes, now they play other guitars that are not for sale :/


----------

